# Light Vine that has flowers for bees?



## stlbees (Feb 11, 2014)

MJuric said:


> I have a deer fence up around a small orchard, ~400 ft perimeter. The wild grapes grow all over it but it is too heavy and pulls the fencing down, but it looks nice. I then noticed a couple shoots of morning glory that grew on the fence and had no effect on the fence. That gave me the idea of looking for a vine that was light like a morning glory but also had more flowers for the bees. Does any such thing exist?
> 
> ~Matt


Cypress Vines are very light,will grow to 8 to 10 feet high and form very dense vine that is covered with small bright red flowers that bees ,butterflies and hummingbirds love and they are self seeding.


----------



## MJuric (Jul 12, 2010)

*Cypress Vines*

Excellent, appear to be from the same family as morning glories to probably exactly what I'm looking for.

~Matt


----------

